# Let's talk first cut of spring



## Cjames1603 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hey guys. Alabama here with 419 Bermuda. When do u guys do the first mow of the spring. I have seen videos @Redtenchu of a February 21st first cut........ were u already greening at that point or could u just not wait? Any advice is appreciated. I AM GETTING SPRING FEVER IN JANUARY!!!!!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I have started to green up in mid-February a few seasons in the past. I let my lawn tell me when it's ready.

Warning: it's always risky to scalp early. The new young growth can easily be damaged by a frost, or extended cold snap.


----------



## Cjames1603 (Jul 25, 2018)

I have a lot of plans this year. So patience to get started is a big deal. I have a flower bed project I'm taking away from my wife and a major leveling project when it starts growing fast.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

@Cjames1603 sounds awesome! Be sure to start a lawn journal  and document your progress with a lot of pictures!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I usually start scalping in mid February or the first week of March. I don't see it as much of a risk since it would take a freakishly extended cold snap to do any real harm, it is bermuda after all . I think it also depends on what area of the country you are living in, the further South you are the earlier you can do it and be pretty safe.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

My first cut should not come until the first week of March. Hopefully I'm correct so that will givee more time to plan for the season.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

To get an idea of when I might see green up in 2019, I went to the 2018 What did you do to your lawn today thread and started to skim for my grass type and the locations of the posts. Obviously, cold weather snaps would affect this, but the Pace Turf Growth Potential graphs for your region (pg. 2) would be a good reference too.

Cheers!


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I've been looking at https://weather.com/, and if you click on "MONTHLY", they will give you average temperatures for upcoming days/months. This can give you a decent idea of when grass in your area will start to thrive again. I look for temps that have a steady LOW of over 50. So for me that's the first week of March, which is the time I will be scalping.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

I'll be putting out pre-emergent sometime in the lst week of January or first week of February and then come back again sometime in May.

I use the last average frost as a starting gauge to mow but mostly rely on what the grass is showing and the 10 day outlook and other factors (severity of the winter) to alter the date (+/i).

Anyone else precede the first cut with a feed and/or weed/feed by 3-5 days?

https://davesgarden.com/guides/freeze-frost-dates/index.php?q=75022&submit=Go


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Smokindog said:


> I'll be putting out pre-emergent sometime in the lst week of January or first week of February and then come back again sometime in May.
> 
> I use the last average frost as a starting gauge to mow but mostly rely on what the grass is showing and the 10 day outlook and other factors (severity of the winter) to alter the date (+/i).
> 
> ...


That's a good resource, thanks for sharing it.

I will be applying humic acid immediately after the first cut. But will wait till first week of April to fertilize.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Well I guess I jumped the gun this year...


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Redland1 said:


> Well I guess I jumped the gun this year...


Cibolo Texas huh. I think youll be fine. I'm on the gulf coast and usually wait till late January to scalp.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Redland1 said:


> Well I guess I jumped the gun this year...


@Redland1 , I may have asked before but can't recall. What type of Bermuda do you have?


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

That's 419 and I have a pallets worth of Lat 36 directly in front of the house.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Redland1 said:


> That's 419 and I have a pallets worth of Lat 36 directly in front of the house.


Thanks man. I'm all green in front, but the back yard is 50/50. Lat 36...


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

@Austinite Here you go, Growth Potential graph for Austin. As expected, April through October is great for Warm Season grass in your area.

I'll end up sharing this Google Sheet soon so others can play.


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm thinking March for my first cut. Once when I see a hint of green I'm ordering a truck full of sand and attempting to level the yard. I figure I'll do it early in the season because my yard usually greens up before my neighbors do and the sand won't look so out of place at that time.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I use the soil temp function at https://climate.ncsu.edu/cronos/?station=LAKE

Obviously that's for our raleigh area lawns


----------



## Cjames1603 (Jul 25, 2018)

Might wanna wait til a bit more growth than first hint of green for the leveling project. If it does work recovery will be much longer.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks, @TonyC !


----------

